# Soda pictures



## Timelypicken (Jul 15, 2020)

The bottle I love collecting the most are ACL sodas. Let’s see some pictures. The 1st pic are my bottles that I found in basements or dug for free. Nothing impressive. I bought the rare bubble up soda for a dollar Same for the chocolate soldier which I put in my military collection.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 15, 2020)

This is about all I have, nothing rare.  Any of y'all from the Deep South may have known the late Jesse "Jack" Frost.  He worked for decades with the Dept. of Agriculture, testing the accuracy of gas pumps across Georgia.  He hit all the old gas stations up and down US 1, 19, 41, 341, 441 and so on, which were major thoroughfares before the Interstate system was built.  Most of the vacation traffic from across the nation was funnelled through Georgia on the way to Florida.  He scored thousands of ACL sodas from all over the country that folks left as a deposit on a soda at these now defunct service stations.  He had some real rarities.  He built a nice building behind his house, with row after row of ceiling high shelves displaying his mind boggling collection.  Think about it, he probably only had to give the merchants a nickel for each bottle back then.  All they wanted was to cover the deposit, never considering how desireable these bottles would one day become.  He capitalized on a rare opportunity that will never come around again.  RIP Mr. Jesse.


----------

